# Walmart, you make me sick!



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

How on Earth could you keep your betta fish in these conditions! Look at these poor babies on the shelf. They literally have NEVER had their water changed. If the pictures weren't proof enough that they can't care for fish this is: the fact that the co-workers DIDN'T EVEN KNOW WHERE THEY WERE. I'm not joking. I had to direct them to the fish. A staff member of Walmart reassured me with this though, "I don't even know who feeds them." In other words, they aren't even FED! Sick Sick SICK!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

That is disgusting! Go file a complaint!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, things like what you ran into are seen more and more. It would be good to talk to your local manager and make them aware. I have talked to managers that could care less and others that appreciate knowing there is a problem. At our local store, employees are just "pulled" to cover the fish dept. Most have no knowledge about animal care. In my opinion, if your store is going to carry fish or other animals, it is important to take care of those animals and teach the staff how to maintain good care. That is an advantage to the store with more sales, and an advantage to the customer for a healthy fish. Some companies get tax credits for deceased fish, so it is not a big impact to them. I don't know if that is the case at Walmart or not. Unfortunately, in the big scheme of things there is not a lot of money made off of the fish. BUT if enough customers make a point to let management know that they care and are watching hopefully there will be a change for the better. I know it is a great problem. I have 5 Walmart rescues. I could tell you unbelievable stories. The local staff is gets to see me a lot and I have to say it is improving slowly. Not where I would like to see it, but hopefully steps in the right direction.


----------

